# Der Boilie, wirklich der beste Karpfenköder?



## Allround-Angler (27. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn man so die Medien durchgeht, gibt es für Karpfen ja nur den einen wahren Köder, den Boilie, eine gekochte, getrocknete Teigkugel mit Ei.

Er soll weniger attraktiv sein, das heißt, man fängt weniger Karpfen als mit anderen Ködern.
Kann ich bestätigen.

Aber dafür soll er selektiv größere Karpfen fangen.
Kann ich nicht bestätigen, Pellets oder Getreide/ Hülsenfrüchte brachten mindestens genauso große Fische. Beifänge von Weißfischen (Döbel, Barbe) kamen genauso vor.

Meine Erfahrung im kleinen Fluß beruht dabei auch schon auf ein paar Jahren, selbstgedrehte waren etwas besser als gekaufte, aber es lief sehr zäh. Trotz 3-4-maligem Vorfüttern.

Es würde mich sehr interessieren, wie Eure Erfahrungen dazu sind,

Gruß und Petri,
Ingo


----------



## Seele (27. Oktober 2019)

Der Platz fängt den Fisch, nicht der Köder. Man kann das nicht pauschalisieren


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Oktober 2019)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Es würde mich sehr interessieren, wie Eure Erfahrungen dazu sind


Stimme dir eindeutig zu, Pellets haben bei mir mehr Fische gebracht als Boilies, Beifänge wie Schleien, Brassen oder große Weißfische gab es auch nur auf Pellets,  der größte Karpfen war aber auf Boilie. Habe aber nur mit gekauften geangelt.



Seele schrieb:


> Der Platz fängt den Fisch, nicht der Köder. Man kann das nicht pauschalisieren


Kann ich so nicht sagen, da ich nicht vorfüttere oder einen Futterplatz anlege, höchstens noch 5 Pellets oder Boilies mit PVA an den Haken binde. Und die Ruten liegen nebeneinander. Und Pellets haben bei mir ca. 75 % der Fische gebracht, bei gleichzeitigen Ausbringen von Pellets- und Boilieruten.


----------



## fishhawk (27. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

der Köder ist nur einer von mehreren Faktoren, die den Erfolg ausmachen.

Und den Köder "Boilie" kann man auch nicht pauschalisieren. Da gibt es zu viele verschiedene Ausführungen.

Karpfen kann man zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten mit unterschiedlichen Ködern und Montagen fangen.

Kommt immer auf die jeweilige Situation am Gewässer an. Und selbst am gleichen Gewässer kann das über s Jahr immer mal wieder anders aussehen.

Wer sehr lange Distanzen fischt und tagelang am Wasser auf den entscheidenden  Biss warten will, kommt um Boilies kaum herum.

Wer mehr auf Action steht, der wird wesentlich flexibler mit Köder und Anbietetechnik agieren.


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Oktober 2019)

Natürlich könnt man sich jetzt für Köder x oder y in die Brust werfen und sagen - DER ist ne absolute "Bank" für mich und garantiert den Fang.... 

Aber ich bin da bereits vor etlichen Jahren ruhiger oder auch demütiger geworden- da bin ich von einem Altsemester mit seinen in Rote Beete- Saft eingelegten Kartoffeln nach Strich und Faden vorgeführt worden... 

In allen Lebensbereichen gibt es nicht nur die eine Wahrheit - warum dann ausgerechnet beim Angeln?


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Oktober 2019)

Würde jetzt auch nicht sagen das Boilies *der Köder * ist. 
Ich richte mich da nach Gewässer, Bestand, Angeldruck und Jahreszeit 
Vorfüttern tu ich überhaupt nicht. 
Dennoch fange ich in einer Session besser als die Daueransitzer die immer alles gleich handhaben.


----------



## daci7 (27. Oktober 2019)

Der Boilie ist eben DER Köder für sie moderne Karpfenangelei. Weniger Beifang als mit Partikeln und haltbarer als Pellets. Das Boilies nicht in jeder Situation die überlegene Universalwaffe sind ist klar.


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2019)

Der Boilie ist mit Sicherheit der Karpfenköder schlechthin, weil er eben von den Anglern als solches angenommen wurde. Für ihn spricht auch einiges. Er ist dauerhaft, lagerfähig, teilweise selektiv, einfach vorzuhalten, unglaublich vielfältig erhältlich, sauber, praktisch... da kommt sehr viel am positiven Merkmalen zusammen. Boilies und artverwandte sind Köder, die auch ich sehr gerne einsetze. Aber er ist auch bei Weitem nicht der einzig fischbare Köder.

Vor allem dann nicht, wenn man sich ansieht, womit vorzugsweise angefüttert wird. Hier sei nur mal der Mais genannt. Hier bringt auch eine Maiskette, oder ein Bündel daraus ihre regelmäßigen Fische. Genau so Pellets. Sowohl kleine im PVA und ordentliche Hooker, gerne auch mit Pop Ups als Sichtmarke, fangen mit schönster Regelmäßigkeit. Oder Kartoffeln, Würmer, Brot, Brotteig... aber eben alles zu seiner Zeit, an seinem Platz und wenn es gerade gut passt.

Ich kann diese Frage auch nicht abschließend beantworten, weil eben die Gegebenheiten so unterschiedlich sind. Darum ist der beste Köder immer der, der auf den Eimer passt, wie der Arsch des betreffenden Anglers am speziellen Spot.


----------



## Michael.S (27. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir war der beste Karpfenköder Frolic , ich hatte stets eine Rute mit Frolic bestückt und eine mit Boilies , 90% gingen auf Frolic


----------



## punkarpfen (27. Oktober 2019)

Hi, Boilies sind ideale Köder zum Karpfen ercampen. ;-)
Andal hat die Vorteile schon treffend beschrieben. Es gibt definitiv atraktivere Köder. Die sind aber weniger haltbar.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Oktober 2019)

Mal so, mal so.
Wir hatten dieses Jahr teilwiese auf zwei 20er Boilies noch Rotaugen als Beifänge. (Waren dann auch dementsprechende Klopper). Dafür keinen Karpfen, die dafür aber auf andere Köder. Dann wieder umgedreht und keine Beifänge auf Boilies, dafür aber Karpfen.
Bin da bei Seele:
Wer am richtigen Platz sitzt kann eigentlich mit allem fangen. 
Richtig ist aber: Wer 30er Boilies fischt wird kaum was anderes als Karpfen bekommen.


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2019)

Das mit der Selektivität ist eh so eine Sache. So lange Fische vorhanden sind, die große Köder auch packen, wird man sie mit (großen) Boilies fangen. Ein Waller, ein Stör, oder die Mutter aller Brassen wird nicht danach fragen, ob die Murmel für ihn, oder sie gedacht war. Das Trumm wird genommen. Vor zwei Jahren erst gabs wieder mal einen stattlichen Hecht. Nicht beim Einholen, sondern den Schneemann sauber vom Boden geklaubt - ohne Bewegung. Fisch ist da nicht zimperlich, kann es sich auch nicht wirklich leisten.


----------



## oberfranke (29. Oktober 2019)

Wir haben im Verein nen alten Angler der anders fischt wie alle anderen.
d.h. "alle" angeln und füttern in der Mitte vom See, meist mit Boilies oder Pellets. Der "alte Mann" kommt Sonntag nach dem Essen und füttert was es bei ihm zu essen gab. Also Kartoffeln oder Klöße und ein bißerl Mais, nur so 5 bis 10 Meter vom Ufer entfernt und immer die gleiche Stelle. Ja, und er fängt fast immer und zwar in allen Größen.
Als Köder nimmt er auch Kartoffeln, Klöße und Mais. "Alle" fangen meist nachts er fängt tagsüber.
Fazit: Nicht immer das gleiche tun wie alle anderen.

Klar sind Boilies ein bequemer und guter Köder. Gezieltes konsequentes Vorgehen und Vertrauen sind aber mindestens genauso wichtig und richtig.


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2019)

oberfranke schrieb:


> Wir haben im Verein nen alten Angler der anders fischt wie alle anderen.
> d.h. "alle" angeln und füttern in der Mitte vom See, meist mit Boilies oder Pellets. Der "alte Mann" kommt Sonntag nach dem Essen und füttert was es bei ihm zu essen gab. Also Kartoffeln oder Klöße und ein bißerl Mais, nur so 5 bis 10 Meter vom Ufer entfernt und immer die gleiche Stelle. Ja, und er fängt fast immer und zwar in allen Größen.
> Als Köder nimmt er auch Kartoffeln, Klöße und Mais. "Alle" fangen meist nachts er fängt tagsüber.
> Fazit: Nicht immer das gleiche tun wie alle anderen.
> ...


Wenn man an einem fränggischn Vereinswasser auf Karpfen Schneider bleiben möchte, muss man vermutlich aber auch alles falsch machen. 

Was da die industriellen Köder u.s.w. angeht, sind halt auch sehr viele Angler von den Katalogen auf Linie gebracht. Die Murmel XY und nur die ist die beste. Ruten und Rollen sind eh alle für maximale Weiten gedacht und gebaut... und genau da kommt es dann, wie es kommen muss. Da kommt dann der alte Mann, der immer kommt, haut seinen Knödelteig raus, nur ein paar Meter und lässt die Jungen älter aussehen, als je einer werden wird. 

Aber genau da liegen doch auch die Wahrheiten verborgen, die das Kraut fett machen!

Der Alte hat die selbstgemachte Erfahrung.
Er angelt dort, wo die Karpfen sind und nicht da, wo die Kataloge vorgeben, das sie sein sollten.
Er angelt mit irgendwas. Ködern die den Karpfen "vertraut" sind und die sie ohne Argwohn nehmen. Hier sind allerdings die Boilies schon fast gleich auf.
Vor allem zieht er sein Ding durch, wird nicht "kopfdamisch" - weil er sich sicher ist, dass die Fische auch fressen, wie sie immer schon gefressen haben und dass sie nicht die Magazine mitlesen und im Geheimen Gegenstartegien entwickeln.


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2019)

...und das ich mit meiner doch etwas "bösen" These nicht so ganz falsch liege, kann man doch schon daran erkennen, dass das Thema Stalking bei jedem Hersteller erfasst und ausgebaut wurde.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Oktober 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man an einem fränggischn Vereinswasser auf Karpfen Schneider bleiben möchte, muss man vermutlich aber auch alles falsch machen.



Das kannst du aber vergessen. Die Weiher meines Vereins (von 1 über 6 bis 10ha) sind hervorragend besetzt (um nicht zu sagen überbesetzt) und trotzdem dauert es teils Stunden, bis man einen Karpfen am Band hat. Die Viecher sind in Abhängigkeit von Wind, Außentemperatur und Wassertemperatur richtige Zicken.

Diesjähriges Pokalfischen am 10ha-Weiher: Von 27 Leuten haben 8 was gefangen (6 Stunden Angelzeit).
Firmen-Angeln eines lokalen Unternehmens am 6ha-Weiher: 15 Leute, 10 Stunden, 4 Karpfen

Ich hab vorige Woche 5 Stunden am Weiher gesessen, um den letzten Karpfen der Saison für den Räucherofen an den Haken zu bekommen. Köder war übrigens Dosenmais, angefüttert mit ca. 5kg vergorenem Mais.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Oktober 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Richtig ist aber: Wer 30er Boilies fischt wird kaum was anderes als Karpfen bekommen.



Das stimmt nur, wenn keine Waller im Gewässer sind. Mit 30er Boilies angle ich in der Regnitz gezielt auf Waller.


----------



## Allround-Angler (29. Oktober 2019)

Barben werden auch mit größeren Murmeln fertig und ein Gerätehändler hat sogar schon Döbel auf 30er gefangen.
Brachsen lassen sich über die Größe noch eher selektieren, sie haben kleinere Mäuler bzw. Schlundzähne.
So zumindest meine Erfahrung im kleinen Fluss.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Köder war übrigens Dosenmais



Wie es auf Boilie gelaufen wäre, werden wir also nie erfahren. 



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Brachsen lassen sich über die Größe noch eher selektieren, sie haben kleinere Mäuler bzw. Schlundzähne.



Die schnullen dann solange dran rum, bis sie den Haken eingesaugt haben oder sich an Flossen etc. haken.
Mindert aber trotzdem die Beifänge etwas besser als manch anderer Köder.

Boilie ist der Köder, der sich am flexibelsten verändern lässt.  Rezeptur, Geschmack, Geruch, Größe, Form, Farbe,  Härtegrad, Auflösezeit etc.lässt sich alles verändern.

Trotzdem würde ich lieber mit nem Durchschnittsköder an einem Spitzenplatz angeln, als mit nem Spitzenköder an einem schlechten Platz.

Ich kenne aber auch Gewässer, da würde ich Sommer nie mit Boilie angeln, nur um den Wallern aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Die räumen da alles ab, egal welche Größe oder Geschmacksrichtung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wie es auf Boilie gelaufen wäre, werden wir also nie erfahren.



Doch, denn die zweite Angel lag (wie fast immer bei meinen Angelausflügen) mit Boilie bestückt (ganz konkret der hier: https://shop.successful-baits.de/Fertigboilie-VNX-) daneben. Generell ist meine Erfahrung an fränkischen Weihern die, dass Boilies im Frühjahr/zeitigen Sommer gut laufen, man im Herbst aber erheblich besser auf Mais fängt.


----------



## Trollwut (30. Oktober 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das stimmt nur, wenn keine Waller im Gewässer sind. Mit 30er Boilies angle ich in der Regnitz gezielt auf Waller.



Das hängt aber auch stark vom Gewässer ab.
Bei uns wird wirklich viel auf Karpfen geangelt, also wirklich wirklich viel und man bekommt wenns hochkommt zwei Waller im Jahr mit, die auf Boilies gefangen werden. Leider. 
Zum Bestand: beim gezielten Wallerangeln, wenn mans richtig macht, haben wir dieses Jahr mehr Waller gefangen als Karpfen beim gezielten Karpfenangeln. Und darauf waren wir viel öfter gesessen.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Doch, denn die zweite Angel lag (wie fast immer bei meinen Angelausflügen) mit Boilie bestückt (ganz konkret der hier: https://shop.successful-baits.de/Fertigboilie-VNX-) daneben.



Mit fränkischen Weihern kenne ich mich jetzt nicht so aus. Ich bevorzuge andere Gewässertypen.

Wenn ich auf Küchenkarpfen aus wäre, würde ich jetzt aber nicht unbedingt nen Fertigboilie für 8 €/kg anködern.

An einem Gewässer wo man 5 h lang mit Dosenmais auf nen Biss warten kann, würde ich da selbstgemachten, ungekochten Teig an der zweiten Rute anbieten. Auch die 5kg Hartmais würde ich mir sparen.

Aber das schöne am Angeln ist, dass halt jeder in seine Art zu Fischen vertrauen haben kann und man auch mit gegensätzlichen Techniken Erfolg haben kann.

Pauschalieren lässt sich da selten was.

Bei Trollwut gehen im Jahr 2 Waller auf Boilies, an anderen Gewässern ein halbes Dutzend pro Nacht.


----------



## Oberfrankenangler (11. Dezember 2019)

Boilies......hhmmm
Kommt auf das Gewässer an an dem man fischt,Ich selber bevorzuge aber Natürköder weil sie bei uns wesentlich fängiger sind.
Verwende meistens zum Anfüttern Partikelmix und Grundfutter. Als Hakenköder meistens einen Cocktail aus Mais &Maden und das funzt auch in stark befischten Gewässern im gegensatz zu Boilies. Bei Graskarpfen bevorzuge Ich allerdings Ananas oder Bohnen als Hakenköder, hat mir schon etliche große Klopper gebracht.
Klar kann man es mit Monstercrab&Co probieren aber bei uns in der Region wird man damit nicht sonderlich viel Erfolg haben, habe ca.90% aller Karpfen auf Mais/Made gefangen. Klar hat man Beifänge wie Brassen und andere Weißfische aber die kann man wiederum als Köfis zum Deadbaiten benutzen.


----------



## sevone (11. Dezember 2019)

Zwar bin ich regelmäßig auf Karpfen unterwegs, allerdings ohne hierum allzu viel Aufwand zu betreiben. Gefischt und gefüttert wird auf vergleichsweise kurze Distanzen von 25 - 40 Metern mit einfachster Festbleimontage und Ködern am Haar. Mehr als 4 - 6 FOX Futterraketen (groß) mit selbstgemachtem Spodmix (gekochter Hartmais, Hanf, Tigers, Weizen) sowie ein paar 20er Boilies füttere ich nicht. Regelmäßig fische ich mit Boilies an der einen, mit Partikeln an der anderen Rute. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass Partikel meist besser laufen; "Cukk" Maisketten im Frühjahr, 2 - 3 Tigers im Herbst/Winter.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Dezember 2019)

Bitte was ist chukk?


----------



## sevone (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe es korrigiert. Es muss "Cukk" heißen. Das ist der Angelmais, den es in kleinen Gläsern in verschiedenen Geschmackrichtungen gibt; steht in fast jedem Angelladen, sollte also seine treue Fangemeinde haben. Ich konnte gute Erfahrungen machen mit den Sorten Erdbeere und Knoblauch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Dezember 2019)

sevone schrieb:


> Regelmäßig fische ich mit Boilies an der einen, mit Partikeln an der anderen Rute. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass Partikel meist besser laufen;




Geht mir auch so aber man hat mehr "Beifang" auf 3, 4, 5 Maiskörner.
Da ist ein dicker Boilie selektiver(und das Angeln natürlich langweiliger) mit weniger Bissen.


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2019)

Boilies gibt es von 6-8 mm. steinhart, bis hinauf über 30 mm, fluffig, in allen nur erdenklichen Farben, Aromen, Rezepturen. Da von "dem Boilie" zu sprechen, ist sowohl gewagt, als es auch der Sache, dem Köder, nicht gerecht wird. Mag sein, dass er regional, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht so häufig gefischt wird. Das heisst aber im Einzelfall nicht, dass er auch dort kein erfolgreicher Köder sein kann. Er taucht nur in den Statistiken nicht so häufig auf und verfälscht somit das Ergebnis. Mit "ja aber bei uns..." kommt man den wahren Resultaten ganz sicher nicht auf die Spur!

Tatsache ist, dass "der Boilie" regelmäßig seine Fische fängt und das er für den Angler ungemein praktisch ist. Das können aber andere Köder durchaus auch leisten. - Also sind wir genau so schlau, wie am Anfang dieses Trööts!


----------



## fischfaenger61 (15. Dezember 2019)

Seid nun fast 50 Jahren bin ich Angler(bevorzugt Karpfen) und es gibt wohl kaum etwas was ich nicht ausprobiert habe und eines steht fest, der Fisch hat keine Finger, also wenn da etwas rumliegt was seine Aufmerksamkeit geniesst, dann nimmt er das ins Maul.In der Regel endet hier dann auch schon die Neugier, weil da so ein Blödmann einen Haken daran montiert hat.Je kleiner der Köder, je eher kommen Kleinfische auf die Idee es dem Karpfen nach zu tun und den Angler schlaflose Nächte bereiten.Ich sage ganz klar,der Boilie ist meine 1.Wahl,wenn ich mehrere Tage/Nächte fische.Ich leiste mir den Luxus, das Karpfenangeln als Erholung von meiner Schichtarbeit zu sehen.Ich muss nicht jeden Satzer hinterherjagen und auch nicht Zentnerweise Fische als Nahrundserwerb herbei schaffen.Ich konzentriere mich darauf große Fische zu fangen und wenn andere die ganze Nacht durchmachen,weil es gerade so gut läuft, stelle ich nach spätestens 3 guten Fischen/Nacht die Ruten beiseite und gönne mir den Schlaf.
Meine Boilies rolle ich natürlich selbst und oft genug direkt am Wasser.Absolute Frische aller Zutaten und keine Konservierer bringen mir den einen und anderen guten Fisch.
Bevorzugtes Revier sind große Baggerseen, da gibt es auch immer was fürs Auge und es wird nie langweilig.


----------



## Brachsenfan (15. Dezember 2019)

Da ich auf Karpfen fast ausschließlich mit 2 Ruten ansitze, kommt bei mir eigentlich fast immer grundsätzlich eine Rute mit nem Pellet am Haken raus.
Mittlerweile sogar, wenn ich auf Graser fische. Und beim fischen auf Wels, kann es sogar sein, dass ich beide Ruten mit Pellets bestücke!
Ich fische aber grundsätzlich nie beide Ruten mit genau dem gleichen Köder!
Allerdings fische ich seit einigen Jahren keine Boilies mehr bzw. nur noch Pop-Ups, wenns mal schlecht läuft. Aber eben auch höchstens an einer Rute!
Auch wenn ich Partikel gefüttert habe, fische ich in der Regel eine Rute mit Mais/Tigernuss-Kette und die 2. Rute fast immer mit Pellet.
Ich vertraue Pellets definitiv mehr als allem anderen, wenn es auf Karpfen gehen soll!


----------



## fischfaenger61 (20. Dezember 2019)

Das schöne ist doch,jeder hat so seinen Favoriten mit den er fängt.Es währe doch auch total langweilig wenn es anders währe.Die Angelei auf Karpfen ist so vielfältig,dass jeder seinen Platz/Nische findet.Der Hechtangler geht ja auch nicht mit nur einen GuFi zum See.Es gibt immer wieder etwas neues zu entdecken und genau das macht die Sache auch so spannend.


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Dezember 2019)

Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Ich vertraue Pellets definitiv mehr als allem anderen, wenn es auf Karpfen gehen soll!



Bei dem Nickname kein Wunder.


----------



## thanatos (21. Dezember 2019)

möchte nun keinen Krieg herauf beschwören - weil ich hier einen kleinen Unterschied mache , das moderne Karpfenangeln -
ich mache da den Vergleich bzw. Unterschied wie zwischen Jäger und Trapper .
Bei letzterem ist der Boilie eben das Non plus Ultra ,man bringt den Köder aus und wartet , man muß nicht kontrollieren ob ihn einer abgefressen hat
und bei ganz modernen - meldet das Smartphon wenn was an der Strippe hängt .
Beim richtigen Ansitzangeln sieht es da schon anders aus eine entsprechend große Kartoffel vermeidet unliebsame Brassenbeifänge 
die Distanz sind max 30 m und wenn es noch hell genug ist das man die beginnende Karpfenaktivität bemerken kann - dann ist ein fetter 
Tauwurm unschlagbar . 
Bevor jemand fragt - ja wenn ich zu 99% sicher sein will einen Karpfen zu fangen angle ich mit selbsthakendem Systhem mit Boilie - aber das andere ist mir lieber .


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Dezember 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> Jäger und Trapper



Oder wie in der Karpfenszene gerne verwendet, "stalking" oder "Fallen stellen" . 

Gibt bereits extra tackle für so was.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (21. Dezember 2019)

Oh ja, da man beim stalken häufig den Platz wechselt/ bzw beobachtete Fische direkt anwirfst und suchst, ist das Tackle dem entsprechend leichter ausgelegt.
Fallen stellen ist etwas föllig anderes, da geht es darum an markanten Stellen mit minimalen Futteraufwand zum Erfol zu kommen, dafür ist natürlich kein besonderes tackle erforderlich.


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Dezember 2019)

fischfaenger61 schrieb:


> dafür ist natürlich kein besonderes tackle erforderlich.



Das hört die tackle-industrie sicher nicht so gerne.

Aber recht hast du, ob du nun zwei Handvoll Boilies oder zwei Kilo oder noch mehr Futter um deine Montage  streust, macht keine anderen Ruten/Rollen/Rodpods erforderlich.

Erfolgreich Karpfen fangen., kann man mit unterschiedlichsten Methoden/Ködern/Ausrüstung.

Jeder so, wie es ihm gerade gefällt.


----------



## Brachsenfan (27. Dezember 2019)

@MarkusZ 
Das hat nichts mit meinem Nickname zu tun.
Sowohl meinen bisher größten Karpfen, als auch mit Abstand die meisten Karpfen (ab 5kg+) hab ich auf Pellets gefangen. 
Da in meinem Hausgewässer viel mit Boilies auf Karpfen geangelt wird, und ich gerne etwas  anderes mache wie die meisten, um mich von der Masse abzuheben, fische ich auch fast nie Boilies. (Hin und wieder nutze ich mal nen Pop-Up. Aber den meist auch nur an der "Ausprobier-Rute".)
Und: Seitdem ich Pellets fische, fange ich definitiv mehr Karpfen als vorher mit Boilies. Eben weil fast alle anderen dort mit Boilies angeln!


----------



## Tuxedo75 (13. Januar 2020)

Es kommt auch wirklich auf das Gewässer an.

An vielen Gewässern mit hohem Angeldruck sind Boilies gar nicht mehr die erste Wahl.
Die Karpfen sind mit den "bunten Bällen" vertraut und nachdem sie das ein oder andere mal gehakt wurden nachdem Sie so eine Kugel schnabuliert haben, sind sie dann natürlich misstrauisch.

Darüber hinaus kommt es auf die Zusammensetzung etc. des Bolies an und wann was in einem bestimmten Gewässer funktioniert ist stets verschieden.

Bei uns liefen im Sommer gekochte Kartoffeln in Quadrate geschnitten und Partikel mit Mistwürmern kombiniert wunderbar. Wiederum im Herbst liefen die Ruten nur mit herben Boilies bestückt ab.


----------



## Speci.hunter (5. März 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Doch, denn die zweite Angel lag (wie fast immer bei meinen Angelausflügen) mit Boilie bestückt (ganz konkret der hier: https://shop.successful-baits.de/Fertigboilie-VNX-) daneben. Generell ist meine Erfahrung an fränkischen Weihern die, dass Boilies im Frühjahr/zeitigen Sommer gut laufen, man im Herbst aber erheblich besser auf Mais fängt.



moin,
Schnappe mal das Thema auf. Und zwar suche ich nach Erfahrungen mit dem Boilie VNX+ ? Ä gibt es jemanden der was dazu berichten kann?


----------



## Lil Torres (5. März 2021)

hallo, ich habe den boilie mal zwei saisons recht intensiv gefischt. gute kugel, ist an den bekannten "the cell" der engländer angelehnt. er hat mir einige schöne fische gebracht, jedoch konnte er nicht mit fischigen sorten mithalten die ich sonst einsetzte. ich hatte auch das gefühl, das der vnx+ erstmal bei den fischen "ankommen" muss. schade, das es ihn nicht in 20mm gibt. die 18er fliegen mit dem rohr leider etwas bescheiden.

alles in allem ein guter, interessanter boilie den man durchaus testen kann.


----------

